

Ubuntu & Yahoo - mseebach
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2010/02/25/exactly-the-same-except-for-yahoo

======
mseebach
We had this about a month ago at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1079775>
, here are some answers from the lead actors themselves.

